# Breeding



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

For those of you who breed dogs, how many times do you like the dogs to "tie" while trying to impregnate the bitch? Does allowing the dogs to tie more than once give you better odds, or possibly have more puppies? If you want to discuss which dogs should be bred, which shouldn't, health clearances, bettering the bread, and all the other debatable topics please do it some where else. I would just like to know the answer, doesn't mean i'm breading anything.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The heat cycle lasts about 21 days.
There is about a 5-7 day window when the beotch will allow the male to breed. If you let them tie every other day untill she stops standing, that will give you the best chance at conception and a large litter.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I make sure I have 3 ties. When she is standing I like to have one in the morning and wait a day and tie that evening and then again skip a day and tie again in the morning.


----------

